
Ask HN: What is best non-religious country to relocate? - md5session
i&#x27;m a 30 years old programmer looking to relocate with my family to a non-religious country where they don&#x27;t care too much for nationalism and has less relocation barrier like USA?
======
lrvk1
Estonia. For it is one of the least religious countries on the planet.
However, you would meet many deeply spiritual people there

------
phillipseamore
Second Estonia. Also some Nordic countries; Iceland, Denmark, Sweden. The
Netherlands.

------
lrvk1
Also worth mentioning: Estonia has a great tech scene

